# Schotterwege Abfahrten mit Speed



## mehrgrip (30. September 2009)

So nun neuer Erfahrungspunkt den ich mal erörtern will.
Ich war heute trainieren für einen Halbmarathon (energyrace Strecke). Die Strecke auf der das Rennen stattfindet ist eigentl. nicht so mein Fall da eigentl. fast 100% aus Schotterwegen besteht.
Und wie schon erwähnt ich bin ganz und gar kein Freund von Schotterpisten.

Heute kam folgende Situation mal wieder bei einer Abfahrt auf mich zu.

- ich bin auf sehr holpriger Abfahrt die Schotterpiste mit ca. 45-50 kmh runtergebrettert mit einem Hardtail ,da ich ja trainiere mit gut Stoff
viele der Fahrer meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach sind  eher Uphill schnell sind aber besonders beim downhill bzw letzten Streckenabschnitt bremsen doch viele ab und verlieren Zeit die sie vorher am Berg gewonnen haben.

- ich bin mir manchmal nicht so sicher ob es schlichtweg unerfahrenheit ist oder gute Intuition bei meinen Abfahrten, gelegt hats mich noch nie aber wennn man irgendwann so schnell ist auf so einem Boden voll mit Schotter und kleine Schlaglöcher, Wasserrinnen dann sieht man irgendwann fast nix mehr bei dem Tempo.
Ich sehe praktisch nur noch ganz grob wie der Untergrund ist, dh. ich versuche vorausschauend zu fahren um mir rechtzeitig die Fahrlinie finden/ einzuhalten.

- Bei leichten Kurven aufpassen das man nicht zu sehr die Optimallinie verlässt , jedoch ist mir manchmal schon arg unwohl zu Mute weil ich weiss das ich bei dem Untergrund und dem Tempo keine Option mehr 

Nun die Frage die ich mir gestellt habe, ist es schlichtweg mangelnde Übung das man solche Strecken einfach routinierter und sicherer runterbrettern kann oder benötige ich zu dem noch mehr Fahrtechnik?

Was kann man noch machen um sich mehr Sicherheit zu geben bei solchen Abfahrten?
Wie schon gesagt der Untergrund ist Schotter, mit Schlaglöchern, 
Aesten, teilweise grössere Steine, Abwasserrinnen
Wie fahrt Ihr solche Streckenabschnitte, besonders wenn man ja auf ein Rennen trainiert und genau in diesen Abschnitten Boden gut machen kann.
Gruss


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2009)

Schotterwege kurven fahren geht genau wie jede andere kurve fahren, mit der einschränkung, dass es auf schotter eher rutscht. 

dazu gibts aber nen schönen thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423440


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (30. September 2009)

Wieso eröffnest Du jetzt schon den zweiten, praktisch identischen Thread???


----------



## mehrgrip (30. September 2009)

Naja weil diesesmal ja keine Kurven das Thema sind sonder die Geschwindigkeit und der Untergrund eher der Hauptgrund sind.
oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2009)

locker bleiben und wenn das Radl mal bissl rutscht oder schlingert nich gleich verkrampfen
Blick weit nach vorn

an solche Situationen muss man sich einfach gewöhnen bis man es als Standardsituation abrufen kann


----------



## Ratched (1. Oktober 2009)

Auf "primitiven" Schotterabfahrten kommt es nur auf die Federung respektive beim Hardteil auf den Reifendruck an. Also bloss nicht zu fett aufpumpen.

 Und*: laufen lassen - volles Rohr.*

Ist das Gleiche, wie beim Auto: je schneller du fährst, desto weniger merkst du die Stösse auf Schotter. 

Wegen Lackschäden darfst du allerdings kein Pipi in die Augen kriegen.

Aber: egal, wie schnell du Downhill fährst: im *Uphill werden Biker gemacht. *Also das gleiche Thema, wie bei Ganzjahresfahrern, die auch ihr Bike im Winter anrühren! 

Das solltet ihr euch übrigens* Alle in diesem netten Unterforum* hier merken: wer nicht den Berg hoch kommt, braucht kein 180 Grad Noose Wheelie.


----------



## mehrgrip (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde beim nächsten mal den Reifendruck von 2,5 auf 2 senken
denke das sollte event. spürbar mehrgrip geben beim DH.
was den Uphill angeht so trainiere ich ja schon wie ein Ochse.
Immer schön in schweren Gängen fahren und ab und an mal ein Sprint bis der Blutdruck dir schon aus dem Gesicht springt 

Grüsse - kennt ihr das energyrace zufällig?


----------



## jan84 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ratched schrieb:


> Auf "primitiven" Schotterabfahrten kommt es nur auf die Federung respektive beim Hardteil auf den Reifendruck an. Also bloss nicht zu fett aufpumpen.
> 
> Und*: laufen lassen - volles Rohr.*
> 
> ...



Beim ersten Satz stimme ich voll zu, hier liegt der Hund begraben. 

Offtopic
Biker werden nicht im Uphill und nicht im Downhill gemacht. Wer Spaß dran hat hat Spaß daren. Bei Wettkämpfen die den Einsatz eines MTBs vorraussetzen und nicht auch mim Crosser gefahren werden können bringt einem das beste Tempo bergauf nichts wenn man nicht bergab fahren kann. Wir sind nicht beim Rennradfahren auf feldwegen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ratched (1. Oktober 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Satz stimme ich voll zu, hier liegt der Hund begraben.


 
Wobei dann aber auch Besonders auf das richtige Setup von Felgenbreite und Reifengröße geachtet werden muss. Ein weich aufgepumpter und ordentlich breiter Schluffen bringt dir gar nichts, wenn du den auf zu schmale Felgen aufziehst. Durchschläge sind dann garantiert, obwohl man zB nen 2.4er fährt. Dann besser einen 2.25er mit passender Felgenbreite und Druck bei 1.8 Bar (gewichstabhängig).

Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass Hardteile bei heftigem Schotter immer unterlegen sein werden. Highspeed mit Fully auf fettem Schotter ist schon geil. Einfach laufen lassen.


----------



## thory (1. Oktober 2009)

Ratched schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und*: laufen lassen - volles Rohr.*
> 
> ....



ich gehe mal davon aus Du sprichst hier von einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke bzw Du stellst sicher das weit und breit kein anderer Wegenutzer Dir in die Quere kommen kannte ... oder?


Gruss


----------



## tombrider (1. Oktober 2009)

Rahmengeometrie, Felgen und Reifen machen sich auf jeden Fall sehr bemerkbar! Ein Reifen mit solider Flanke auf einer breiten Felge ist viel stabiler als ein Reifen mit papierdünnen Wänden, erst recht auf schmaler Felge. Daß das bergauf umgekehrt aussieht versteht sich von selbst.
Meine normalen, schon recht stabilen Tourenreifen (IRC Trailbear, Schwalbe Albert, Ritchey ZMax Classic usw.), alle so um die 750 Gramm, werden mit meinem Starrbike auf kurviger Schotterstraße ab Tempo 65 oder 70 recht unruhig. Hier liegen meine Downhill-Swampthings (1050 Gramm) auch bei über 80 km/h noch traumhaft ruhig.
Ebenso spielen Radstand, Nachlauf, Lenkwinkel, Lenkerbreite, Vorbaulänge usw. eine große Rolle, ob ein Rad eher spurstabil oder eher wendig ist.
Die Maulweite der Felge sollte mindestens betragen:
1,95 Zoll (ca. 49mm) : 15mm
2,1 Zoll (ca. 52mm) : 17mm
2,25 Zoll (ca. 55mm): 19mm
2,35 Zoll (ca. 58mm): 21mm
2,4 Zoll (ca. 61mm): 23mm
Am besten mehr. Die Außenbreite einer Felge beträgt erfahrungsgemäß 6-7mm mehr als die Maulweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mehrgrip (1. Oktober 2009)

ja beim Rennen ist es abgesperrt -
beim Training halt nicht da muss man bei Weggabelungen/ Kreuzungen halt rechtzeitig abbremsen.


----------



## Ratched (1. Oktober 2009)

thory schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus Du sprichst hier von einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke bzw Du stellst sicher das weit und breit kein anderer Wegenutzer Dir in die Quere kommen kannte ... oder?
> 
> 
> Gruss


 
Natürlich.

Mit einem beherztem Richtungs-Ruf "Links" oder "Rechts" kündige ich frühzeitig die Position an, auf der ich im Schuss überholen werden. Absolut unproblematisch. Die anschließende Schreierei der Rotsocken geht in den Spritzgeräuschen der Schotterbrocken meist unter.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2009)

So mach ichs mit XC Fahrern auch immer
Sehr sichere Methode


----------



## damage0099 (1. Oktober 2009)

...solange sie bei dem Ruf "links" nicht nach links wechseln :d


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2009)

Federweg!


----------



## thory (1. Oktober 2009)

Ratched schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Mit einem beherztem Richtungs-Ruf "Links" oder "Rechts" kündige ich frühzeitig die Position an, .....



da bin ich ja beruhigt ....




oBATMANo schrieb:


> Federweg!



damit kann ein forstwegheizer doch eh nix anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (1. Oktober 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Federweg!



Find ich jetzt auch nicht so das ausschlaggebende. Ob Du nun 10cm hast, 16 oder gar 18: Die Schlaglöcher auf Forststraßen sind meistens nicht so tief. Wichtiger ist vielmehr ein gutes Dämpfer-Setup, damit das Fahrrad weder anfängt, sich schwammig aufzuschaukeln, noch bockig springt.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2009)

Federweg war darauf bezogen, wenn Leute nich aus dem Weg gehen 
Würde auf ner normalen Tour oder Bikeparkbesuch eh niemals Leute von hinten anschrein. Bei nem Rennen gehts oft nicht anders.


----------



## k.nickl (1. Oktober 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> So mach ichs mit XC Fahrern auch immer
> Sehr sichere Methode


You made my day!


----------



## tombrider (1. Oktober 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Federweg war darauf bezogen, wenn Leute nich aus dem Weg gehen
> Würde auf ner normalen Tour oder Bikeparkbesuch eh niemals Leute von hinten anschrein. Bei nem Rennen gehts oft nicht anders.



Ja, stimmt, ich habe auf meiner Enduro auch 30 cm Federweg, das reicht auch für Hunde, Omas oder umgefallene vorausfahrende Looser...


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Oktober 2009)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> ja beim Rennen ist es abgesperrt -



Bullshit. 
Bei Marathons ist so gut wie nichts abgesperrt. Da kann dir hinter jeder Ecke jemand entgegen kommen. Beschäftige dich schon mal vorsorglich mit der Haftungsfrage.





Ratched schrieb:


> Das solltet ihr euch übrigens* Alle in diesem netten Unterforum* hier merken: wer nicht den Berg hoch kommt, braucht kein 180 Grad Noose Wheelie.



...ja rob.

Was man hier so alles lernen kann.



tombrider schrieb:


> Looser...


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2009)

Ratched schrieb:


> Das solltet ihr euch übrigens* Alle in diesem netten Unterforum* hier merken: wer nicht den Berg hoch kommt, braucht kein 180 Grad Noose Wheelie.



Sorry, aber das merke ich mir nicht 
Für was muss man einen Berg hochkommen wenn man sowas wie 180° Nose Whelie z.B. im flat macht? 

Warum gibt es Lifte für Downhillfahrer?  

Freu dich doch einfach das DU schnell Berge hochfahren kannst und lass die anderen in Ruhe 



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> Bei Marathons ist so gut wie nichts abgesperrt. Da kann dir hinter jeder Ecke jemand entgegen kommen. Beschäftige dich schon mal vorsorglich mit der Haftungsfrage.



Das Beispiel ist vielleicht nicht ganz passend... aber deshalb fahren die von der tour de france auch extra vorsichtig und ja nicht schnell, weil denen jeden Moment ein Zuschauer entgegen kommen könnte?!


----------



## k.nickl (2. Oktober 2009)

Oder drüberspringen...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x36pwxmHw0A"]YouTube - Jump over peloton Tour de France met Downhill bike[/ame]
...
/edit: hm...sollte anders ausschauen


----------



## mehrgrip (2. Oktober 2009)

Öhm [email protected] August vielleicht ist das ja in Ostfalen bei euch anders und bei euch rennen Wanderer und sonstiges Fussvolk über die Strecken aber das energy race hat Streckenposten wie Absperrungen und simples Absperrband.
Da rennt dir so schnell nichts vor die Flinte.
Und wenn ich mal eine Haftungsfrage haben werde, so komme ich zukünftig gerne auf deinen Rat zurück. 
Grüße nach Ostfalen


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Oktober 2009)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> .....simples Absperrband.



Für eine simple Denke mag das wohl reichen. Aber welcher Veranstalter kann schon ca. 300 Streckenposten aufbieten, um z. B. eine 50-60 Km-Runde im Harz sicher abzusperren? 
Und auch das Kleingedruckte in der Ausschreibung lesen, kann diesbezüglich Hilfestellung geben. Erst recht wenn ein Erziehungsberechtigter Selbige unterschreiben muß.


----------



## mehrgrip (3. Oktober 2009)

wie ich schon sagte bleib du mal lieber da wo du her kommst aus dem harz oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandaman68 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher ab geht es in diesem Thread nicht ums Bergabgahren auf Schotterweg und nicht um Streitigkeiten wo wie Abgesperrt wird?
Also, nach meiner Erfahrung, wenn du die Strecke kennst und vorher Zeit hast dann übe. Was vllt auch helfen kann ist das du mal in einen Bikepark gehst, dir ein ordentliches Bike leihst und mal ein wenig Freeride/Downhill versuchst, musst ja nicht extrem schnell fahren oder Jumps machen aber so bekommst du doch wahrscheinlich ein besseres Gefühl dafür die richtige Linie rauszusuchen und vorrausschauend zu sein. Klar auf nem CC Hardtail ist das was ganz anderes mit strecke und fahrgefühl aber die Fahrweise ist die selbe d.h. vorrausschauen,die richtige Linie in Kurven, bergab bremsen.
und generell gilt:auf Schotter vorsichtiger bremsen und nicht so extrem in die Kurven lehnen

lG und viel spaß


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Oktober 2009)

schwerpunkt zentral halten. also nicht nach vorn oder hinten (gerade in kurven)
arme und beine angewinkelt lassen mit freiraum nach oben und unten...


----------



## Covox (26. April 2010)

hey ho mag auch mein Senf dazu geben 
fahre auch Schotterpiste DH ist schon riskant mit den Kurven aber der Adrenalin soll ja nicht zu kurz kommen  Zum thema schnell fahren hab ich das glück das der Abschnitt meiner Trainingspiste wo man so richtig auf drehen kann sehr übersichtlich ist so das ich Wanderer (die es zu genüge gibt hier in der Eifel) rechtzeitig sehen kann und reagieren kann! Der zweite Abschnitt ist ca.1,5 meter breit und rechts geht es gute 50 Meter steil runter also lieber an solchen Stellen ruhiger tun den Sturz macht man nur einmal da hilft die beste Schutzausrüstung nichts  worauf ich hinaus will das mit der schotterpiste man sollte immer im Augenwinkel haben was neben der strecke so ab geht im wahrsten sinne. Mit der richtigen Ausrüstung kann man schon an seine grenzen gehen wenn den genug hinfallzone da ist 
p.s:dem beitrag von dandaman68 kann ich mich nur anschließen 
gruß covox


----------



## Der Toni (28. April 2010)

dandaman68 schrieb:


> ...
> und generell gilt:auf Schotter vorsichtiger bremsen und nicht so extrem in die Kurven lehnen
> 
> lG und viel spaß



... und auf dein Popometer hören.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. April 2010)

Covox schrieb:


> fahre auch Schotterpiste DH ist schon riskant mit den Kurven aber der Adrenalin soll ja nicht zu kurz kommen






ich näss´ mich gleich ein.....


----------

